# Uralan Frühjahrs Marathon in münsingen!



## Tomek (10. April 2007)

hallo leute 
wer kann was zur strecke marathondtrecke in münsingen sagen?technischer anspruch?hat jemand das profil im netz gefunden?
also wir sehen uns in münsingen!
gruß tomek


----------



## S-Racer (10. April 2007)

Bin 2005 und 2006 mitgefahren.
Das Profil ist im Prinzip ein Auf und Ab mit wenig technischem Anspruch.
Normale Schotterwege werden nur selten von Waldwegen unterbrochen.
Am Ende geht es durch die Bundesligastrecke mit technisch andeutungsweise "schwierigen" Passagen.
Eine steile Waldabfahrt und ein Paar Tracks mit engeren Kurven sind dabei.
Im Zielbereich geht es durch die neu angelegte Strecke die noch niemand genau kennt.

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (10. April 2007)

war am letzten wochenende mal bei einer streckenbesichtigung mitm singlespeed, technisch ne nullnummer mit moderaten anstiegen und deshalb fahr ich das rennen am samstag auch wieder mitm singlespeed...


----------



## Blacky1 (12. April 2007)

Hi,
bin dieses Mal auch dabei. Kenne bisher nur die Strecke der Albgold-Trophy.
Soll ja aber zum großteil eh hier lang gehen.
Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon riesig drauf, wird bei diesem Wetter bestimmt Klasse.  

Na dann bis Samstag

Grüße


www.bfpower.de


----------



## junkyjerk (13. April 2007)

jau bis morgen dann an alle... endlich geht die rennsaion wieder los... freu


----------



## Blacky1 (14. April 2007)

Gerade sind wir wieder zurück aus Münsingen.
War super  Vorallem bei dem Wetter.

Das Highlight war vorallem die Cross Country Strecke. Wenn es auch für mich als nicht so guten Techniker teils etwas knifflig war.

Hoffe es sind alle heil und ohne Sturz durchgekommen 

Grüße an alle


www.bfpower.de


----------



## aka (16. April 2007)

Fands auch ziemlich geil, die XC Strecke war gut integriert und ich finde den neuen Parcour am Ende besser als den alten.
Gehts nur mir so oder habt ihr auch Probleme an die Mara Ergebnislisten zu kommen? Bei Datasport komm ich nur nach an die alphabetische Liste, die Marathon fehlt irgendwie. Auf der Veranstalterseite gibts ueberhaupt keine Liste


----------



## Blacky1 (16. April 2007)

Hi,

inzwischen gibt es eine Liste zum Download:

http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_flash.html

Hab´s auch grad entdeckt.  


Grüße


www.bfpower.de


----------



## aka (16. April 2007)

Blacky1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> inzwischen gibt es eine Liste zum Download:
> http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_flash.html
> Hab´s auch grad entdeckt.
> www.bfpower.de



SU^*^#@#$)&  refresh Button - Danke!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. April 2007)

hallo,

bei mir war´s der erste bike marathon. ich fand die strecke auch klasse, vorallem den letzten etwas technischeren teil.

negativ ist, das ich in der ergebnissliste nicht auftauche. meine freundin hat das mit der rennleitung geklärt und die meinten das würde nachgetragen.
ist nicht passiert, die platzierung war aber auch nicht der burner 

das essen war ne frechheit, zumal der nudelhersteller da ja mit drin steckte...igitt...getränke waren pisswarm bis untrinkbar

bei der startnummernausgabe musste man ewig warten. die nachmeldungen konnten an der schlange vorbei und hatten ihre unterlagen nach 5minuten.

für eine bundesliga veranstaltung fand ich´s zu schwach !!!


----------



## aka (17. April 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> hallo,
> das essen war ne frechheit, zumal der nudelhersteller da ja mit drin steckte...igitt...getränke waren pisswarm bis untrinkbar


Kann ich so nicht bestaetigen ... meine Portion Nudeln war ned schlecht. Und die Getränke an der Verpflegung als auch nachher im Ziel fand ich nicht warm. Allerdings meine ich letztes Jahr leckere Bionade im Ziel bekommen zu haben.



[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> bei der startnummernausgabe musste man ewig warten. die nachmeldungen konnten an der schlange vorbei und hatten ihre unterlagen nach 5minuten.
> 
> für eine bundesliga veranstaltung fand ich´s zu schwach !!!



Früher kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. April 2007)

Früher kommen.[/QUOTE]

ich war freitag um 18:30 dort 

kann schon sein das ich zu viel erwartet habe. im großen und ganzen war´s aber ein klasse tag


----------



## aka (17. April 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, dann später kommen


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. April 2007)

aka schrieb:


> OK, dann später kommen



nein....besser nachmelden


----------



## junkyjerk (17. April 2007)

ich war früh so gegen halb 9 an der startnummernausgabe und es hat reibungslos und schnell geklappt.

das essen (nudeln) war allerdings wirklich nicht so toll, ich hatte viele entweder angebackene oder vertrocknete spaghettis im essen.. 

@[email protected]ögl: kann dir da nur empfehlen, dich nicht von sowas abschrecken zu lassen, schau dir die salzkammergut-trophy, den keiler-bike-marathon, spessart-bike-marathon frammersbach oder wasgau-mtb-marathon mal an, das sind spitzenrennen mit vielen technisch auch anspruchsvollen singletrailabfahrten... und perfekter organisation


----------



## MarcoRastlos (17. April 2007)

für den spessart bike marathon bin ich schon angemeldet.
ich denk seit tagen wieder nur an´s biken. ist doch was anderes auf ein ziel hin zu trainieren


----------



## aka (17. April 2007)

Wenn du aus dem Stuttgarter Raum nicht so weit fahren moechtest: der Marathon in Bad Wildbad hat eine sehr geile Strecke.

Gruss,

   Aka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacky1 (17. April 2007)

Da kann ich Aka nur zustimmen.

Ist recht anspruchsvoll und Trailspaß ist garantiert  



www.bfpower.de


----------



## Tomek (17. April 2007)

egal wie die nudeln jedem geschmeckt haben eines darf aber echt nicht sein das (kinder)teller nudeln 6 euro kostet für die die keinen gutschein hatten! 
ich glaub die haben nen schaden.......


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. April 2007)

also ich war zum dritten mal dabei und werde auch sicher nächstes jahr wieder am Start sein weil mir das Rennen so als Saisonstart wirklich gefällt, außerdem ist's für mich nicht weit zu fahren.

Dieses Jahr hat aber irgenwie einiges nicht so geklappt wie sonst:
- Die Zielverpflegung war sehr schwach! Den in den Startunterlagen versprochenen Zopf gab es gar nicht, statt dessen halb grüne Bananen. Das Mineralwasser war nach kurzer Zeit aus. Das war die letzten beiden mal deutlich besser (mit leckerem Obstsalat  )
- Die Nudeln waren wirklich nicht der Hit, vor allem durch das anwärmen in der Pfanne unnötig fettig, das vertrage ich nach einem Rennen nicht wirklich gut.
- Die Ergebnisslisten waren erst nach über 4 Stunden fertig und dazu noch mit jeder Menge Fehlern, vergessenen Teilnehmern etc.. Die Ausrede von Datasport waren die vielen Nachmeldungen. Damit konnte ja auch niemand rechnen. Es war ja nur eine Woche vorher klar das herrlicher Sonnenschein und sommerliche Temperaturen herrschen werden.
- Das Finisher-Präsent war nicht da (ok, dafür können die Veranstalter nichts)

Trotzdem wars ein schöner Tag, ich lass mir doch von solchen "Kleinigkeiten" nicht einen Tag mit dem Bike versauen  Und ich werde auch nächstes Jahr wieder am Start sein weil die Veranstalter sich sicher Mühe geben werden die Sache besser zu machen.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (23. April 2007)

hat schon jemand seine socken bekommen?


----------



## mspf (25. April 2007)

[email protected]ögl schrieb:


> hat schon jemand seine socken bekommen?



bisher noch nicht!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. April 2007)

wenn die mal überhaupt kommen... da bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, da die portokosten natürlich ziemlich teuer sein dürften bei der menge an teilnehmern. vielleicht müssen die die portokosten auch erst vom lieferanten der socken einklagen.. wer weiss, vielleicht ist eine mail an die veranstalter mal hilfreich


----------



## Limit83 (25. April 2007)

Vor 2 Jahrem beim Odenwald Marathon gabs die Armlinge auch erst ein halbes Jahr später per Post.
Gruß


----------



## mspf (4. Mai 2007)

...so, heute sind endlich die Socken gekommen!
Und welch freudige Überraschung es waren 2 Paar (=4 Socken) im Umschlag  und sogar in der richtigen Größe!


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Wenn du aus dem Stuttgarter Raum nicht so weit fahren moechtest: der Marathon in Bad Wildbad hat eine sehr geile Strecke.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Aka.



Absolut, dagegen ist der Spessart Bike Marathon ein Forstautobahnrennen - aber der in Deutschland am besten organisierte. Kenne von der Orga nichts besseres als Frammersbach. Für technisch orientierte gibts eigentlich nur Wildbad und Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse. Der Keiler hat auch 'n super Ruf, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass Wildbad und Neustadt für Neulinge oder Leute dies nicht so technisch mögen schon sehr hart ist - keine Frage ich fahr beide mit dem Hardtail, aber man sollte das auch gewöhnt sein, sonst wirds fast wie in der 1. Abfahrt am Gardasee - das große Laufen...


----------



## gewitterBiker (17. April 2010)

Hi, bin gerade zurück. War mein erstes mal in Münsingen und ich fands perfekt! Hat richtig Spass gemacht! Die Strecke fand ich für die Jahreszeit genau richtig und der Abschluss über die Bundesligastrecke war spitze! Genauso der reibungslose Ablauf und das ganze drumrum! Super! 

War noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (18. April 2010)

Ja, ich war auch dabei und fand's ebenfalls spitze  Ein schöner Auftakt für die Rennsaison. 

Die Landschaft in und um Münsingen läd übrigens dazu ein, mal ein paar Touren (oder vielleicht die Transalb) in der Gegend zu fahren. Ist wirklich schön da.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (18. April 2010)

..bin auch gefahren. Und ja, heuer hat's gepasst (das Wetter) im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. April 2010)

ich war auch da und mir hat's auch gut gefallen. Wenn's was zu kritisieren gibt, ist das die etwas magere Streckenverpflegung (Wasser, ACE-Getränk und Hefezopf) und die als ich ins Ziel kam (nach 2 h) nicht mehr vorhandene Zielverpflegung - bei 35 EUR Startgebühr könnt's schon ein bisschen mehr geben...


----------



## avant (18. April 2010)

... also verglichen mit dem Vorjahr war die Orga dieses Jahr top. Da gab es nix zu mompern.
Die Ordner waren gut vorbereitet, die Räder bei den Duschen bewacht, insg. besser ausgeschildert und auch die Verpflegung ging voll in Ordnung (mei was habe ich da bei anderen Marathons schon erlebt).
Meldung und Rückgaben waren problemlos, also ich habe dieses Mal Münsingen bei gutem Wetter sehr genossen.

Der Marathon war zudem sehr gut besetzt und sehr schnell - perfekt als Vorbereitung für die Saison.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

ich find auch, dass es Heuer besser war als letztes Jahr. Wird aber wohl an der subjektiven Betrachtung liegen .

Und auch was das Starterfeld anbelangt muss ich zustimmen. Letztes Jahr war ich bei 1:55 auf Platz 79 und heuer bei 1:48 auf Platz 138 

Aber zum Saisonbeginn bin ich trotzdem voll zufrieden......


----------



## andi4711 (19. April 2010)

HaRa schrieb:


> ich find auch, dass es Heuer besser war als letztes Jahr. Wird aber wohl an der subjektiven Betrachtung liegen .
> 
> Und auch was das Starterfeld anbelangt muss ich zustimmen. Letztes Jahr war ich bei 1:55 auf Platz 79 und heuer bei 1:48 auf Platz 138
> 
> Aber zum Saisonbeginn bin ich trotzdem voll zufrieden......



Zeit besser Platzierung schlechter, dies beobachte ich auch schon seit Jahren bei anderen Event´s. Wobei sich dieses Jahr das tolle Bikewetter sicherlich postiv auf die Zeit ausgewirkt hat. Die Strecke war gegenüber dem Vj. etwas modifiziert! 

Ich meine sie war etwas kürzer, da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen. 

Andi


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

andi4711 schrieb:


> ....Ich meine sie war etwas kürzer, da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen.....


 
kürzer war die Strecke glaub nicht, auf jeden Fall nicht lt. Tacho


----------



## andi4711 (19. April 2010)

HaRa schrieb:


> kürzer war die Strecke glaub nicht, auf jeden Fall nicht lt. Tacho



Auch nicht schlecht, dann haben wir und doch tatsächlich verbessert! 

Wünsche ne weiterhin erfolgreiche Saison
Andi


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

wünsch ich Dir auch......

welches Rennen fährst denn als nächstes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi4711 (19. April 2010)

Habe im Juni und Juli die beiden Events ein Albstadt gemeldet, dann noch im Oktober die Albgoldtropy(Trochtelfingen). Evtl. noch im September in Frohnstetten. 

Was fährst Du dieses Jahr?


----------



## andi4711 (19. April 2010)

oder Furtwangen...


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

am 
08.05. Obermarchtal
09.05. Kaufbeuren

dann noch evtl. am
30.05. Garmisch
25.07. Arber-Marathon

und ggf. noch den Einen oder Anderen zwischendurch


----------



## corfrimor (19. April 2010)

andi4711 schrieb:


> Ich meine sie war etwas kürzer, da kann ich mich aber auch täuschen.
> 
> Andi



Auf der website des mtb-cup stand, daß die Strecke 2009 nur 38 km lang war gegenüber ca. 44 km in diesem Jahr (mein Tacho zeigte 44,7 km an).

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, stand das das letztes Jahr auch schon dort, dass die Strecke geändert wurde. Ich hab die Höhenprofile verglichen und es sind die Selben (09 / 10).
Mein Tacho war ziemlich genau bei 44 km; +- paar Meter.


----------



## Vope (19. April 2010)

War auch dabei! Morgens war es noch etwas frisch, aber nach ein paar Minuten warm fahren, hat´s gepasst. Bin sehr motiviert und werde wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein. Zum Schluss durch den MTB-Park zu fahren,war die Krönung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (19. April 2010)

HaRa schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, stand das das letztes Jahr auch schon dort, dass die Strecke geändert wurde. Ich hab die Höhenprofile verglichen und es sind die Selben (09 / 10).



Ok, das kann natürlich auch sein. War dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei, kann also nicht vergleichen.

Wir sind übrigens kurz hintereinander ins Ziel gekommen. Hattest Du zufällig ein schwarz-weißes Trikot an (mehr weiß als schwarz)? 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (19. April 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> .....Hattest Du zufällig ein schwarz-weißes Trikot an (mehr weiß als schwarz)?


 
zufällig zieh ich mein Trikot nicht an, das war schon geplant, dass ich "mit" fahre.

Nee im Ernst, schwarz-weiß passt schon aber mein Trikot ist in der Hauptfarbe rot und dann schwarz und a bissale weiß. Ich stell morgen mal ein Bild ins Album.

Aber das mit den schwarz/weiß/roten Trikots ist schon so ne Sache. Von meiner Freundin muss ich mir immer anhören, dass "wir" ja eh alle
gleich aussehen und Sie mich garnet gesehen hat


----------



## corfrimor (19. April 2010)

Was?! Du hattest wirklich geplant, was anzuziehen??? 

Ok, die Frage war blöd formuliert. Hintergrund ist, daß ich mehrmals versucht habe, auf 2 Fahrer aufzuschließen, die in Sichtweite voraus waren (ohne Erfolg - grummelgrummel). Der eine von ihnen hatte eben ein schwarz-weißes Trikot an (rot oder 'ne andere Farbe war nicht dabei, du warst es also wohl nicht).

Bei meiner Frau und mir war's übrigens grad anders herum. Sie meinte, sie hätte mich schon von weitem erkannt - nur hab' ich Blindfuchs sie im Zielraum nicht gesehen 

Grüße 

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (20. April 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Was?! Du hattest wirklich geplant, was anzuziehen???   .....


 
Da es letztes Jahr so kalt war: JA!!!! und zwar ganz viel

Ich hab eben paar Bilder hochgeladen auf denen man das Trikot (von vorne und hinten) erkennt. Auch sind auf einem meine Verfolger zu sehen evtl. sinds ja deine Vorausfahrer.


----------



## corfrimor (20. April 2010)

Ne, Du warst es offenbar nicht (merci für die Bilder ). 

Ich schätze, die beiden fraglichen Fahrer sind noch etwas früher ins Ziel gekommen, denn Deine beiden Verfolger waren's auch nicht (an den mit den weißen Armlingen erinnere ich mich) und zwischen denen und mir kamen dann ja nur noch 3 weitere, die ich ebenfalls im Blick hatte.

Ist ja eigentlich auch völlig schnurz 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (20. April 2010)

....was hattest Du denn für ne Startnummer? Denn dann kann ich mal auf den anderen Bildern schauen, ob nicht zufällig irgendwo drauf bist.
Die Bilder (auch mit Startnummer) sind bei mir kostenlos


----------



## corfrimor (20. April 2010)

Meine Startnummer war 2454.

Bilder wären natürlich super! Kostenlos sowieso 

Ich hatte ein schwarzes Fully und auch meine Klamotten waren schwarz oder dunkelgrau (vielleicht sollte ich mal über etwas Farbe nachdenken?)

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## HaRa (20. April 2010)

tut mir leid, aber ich konnte Dich auf keinem meiner Bilder finden.

Ja das mit der Farbwahl ist so ne Sache. Aber ich bin vereinsgebunden und somit ist rot-schwarz-weiß gesetzt.


----------



## corfrimor (21. April 2010)

Macht gar nix, trotzdem vielen Dank fürs Suchen.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------

